# Legends Series by Drew Estate (Copper Label)



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Ive been eyeballing the Legends Series by Drew "Copper Label" and was wondering if it fell into the infused category. The only Drew Ive ever had was the Blondie and thought it was an ok smoke but not something great. 

What is your take on the flavor profile on this cigar?

They are currently on "free fall"

Thanks for the help brothers.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

They are not infused.

The Legends are not bad stix at all...

havent had one in a while.


Shawn


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

From CI's site " Jonathan Drew is a creative force, formulating some of the industry’s most innovative cigars. His inspiration for the ’Copper Label’ was a fusion of ACID, Natural, and traditional blends....and he nailed it. Hugged by a beautiful Ecuadorian Connecticut wrapper, this stunning handmade combines bold Nicaraguan long-fillers with a leaf of Dominican Piloto. These lush tobaccos have been carefully influenced by the delicious nuances of amaretto and hazelnut, completing a savory experience. After a sweet start, it coats the palate with loads of creamy smoke, offering a rich core of coffee flavors complemented by notes of hazelnut and pepper. Mild to medium-bodied and oh-so-enjoyable."

I would think they are infused with amaretto & hazelnut...


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah, I believe the copper is the only Legends series that is infused. Haven't had it, or any of the Legends.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

They're infused and they taste kinda like hazelnut coffee creamer.

Not bad if you like that flavor. Some nuttiness too. My favorite CI legend is the yellow, followed by the Red. Orange is alright, and Green is puke-nasty.


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

I would have to say they are infused. After you put one in your mouth, it literally tastes like you put some candy in there. I don't think natural tobacco can taste like that but I might be wrong.

I will say I had another one this morning as a breakfast cigar and they are surprisingly strong. This one had me feeling green for a while.

Like anything from DE, they are very well made, burn great and are nice to look at.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

They are infused, but Im not user its as powerful as say an acid is. I have not had one, but I know someone that got the sampler. He liked it, but then again he liked most Acids too, although he doesnt really smoke them anymore. 

Just going by the description on the site to look like they should be decent. Dont know if the tips sweet though or not, if it is Id reccommend wiping it off with a wet paper towel to tone down that sweetness or remove it all togehter. Its not so much they theyre super sweet, its the flavor of that swetness. The stuff DE uses on their cigars smacks of artificial sweetner and for me at least I cant stand that taste.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for your input everyone. Im thinking I might not want to mix them with other sticks.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I haven't been really all that thrilled with any of the CI Legend sticks...I don't see why the Copper series would be any different. 

Sweet from maduro...good
Sweet from "who knows what"....blech


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

RGraphics said:


> Thanks for your input everyone. Im thinking I might not want to mix them with other sticks.


No, do not store infused/flavored sticks with you regular sticks. You will end up with everything tasting/smelling at least a little bit like the infused stuff. Get a separate humi or if on a tight budget, a tupperadore, for you infused stuff.


----------

